# C A O Gear Bigfoot Doesn't Have...



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Neener, Neener, NEENER!!!

<G>


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn squid those are slick. Those are probably my favorite ones I have seen of yours so far.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice.....Are you selling those ?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> Damn squid those are slick. Those are probably my favorite ones I have seen of yours so far.


Mine too--Your art is getting better with age--HaH!:biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

nice work squid


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Mine too--Your art is getting better with age--HaH!:biggrin:


And I've *finally* found a glue to get tobacco leaf to stick to a Zippo... <G>

I got tired of shopping for factory colored lighters, so I'm experimenting with my own paint; these are the first successful paint-jobs out of five attempts. (And I've got that Rocky Patel Vintage color scheduled for two this upcoming week...)


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> And I've *finally* found a glue to get tobacco leaf to stick to a Zippo... <G>
> 
> I got tired of shopping for factory colored lighters, so I'm experimenting with my own paint; these are the first successful paint-jobs out of five attempts. (And I've got that Rocky Patel Vintage color scheduled for two this upcoming week...)


Painted--how cool is that--very nice squid nice Indeed!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

better lock those up. bigfoot might come and raid your house :lol:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Very nice.....Are you selling those ?


As of a week ago, yes I am selling the lighters. PM or email for details.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I get a kick out of taunting him... <G>


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice Squid! Selling now huh?


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Heck yeah, those are cool!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

That is nice work Squiddy. Are you placing a protective coat over the labels? A poly or something?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice Squid!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL...leave it to you squiddy...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That is nice work Squiddy. Are you placing a protective coat over the labels? A poly or something?


Yes... A triple coat of clear acrylic. I still have one old lighter from about a year ago that I carry in my pocket, and I may need to re-coat it with acrylic pretty soon. If a bit of care is taken, they should last a long time. And I'll repair/re-seal any lighter for as long as it lasts if necessary... <G>


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice Squid, is that my lighter in your avatar lol?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok...Squiddy...how and where can we buy some of these?


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

COPYWRITE INFRINGEMENT! (check out second form the top, second form the left)

I did this at least a year ago.

I like your design.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice Squid!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Job Squid


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

John -nice-I have a bunch with fish themes also--

Squid--Nice work--we may have to deal


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great job Suid, Oh yeah neeener neeener neeener. LOLOL


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Very nice Squid, is that my lighter in your avatar lol?


The NUb lighter was the one I sent you... Let me know when ya get it... <G>


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those lighters are sweet .love the CAO .Don't see those lighters around much,at all...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice work Tim. I like the way you painted and just used one band instead of using 2 or 3 bands like before. Looks neat and clean.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Ok...Squiddy...how and where can we buy some of these?


CigarLive members can have any lighter they want... No charge... Just send me some cigars, whatever you think it's worth... <G> And I have no inventory, as they're going as fast as I can make them. Request whatever y'all want and I'll do it, if I have the bands. Otherwise you might need to send the bands to me.

-Squid


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Super work Squid*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> CigarLive members can have any lighter they want... No charge... Just send me some cigars, whatever you think it's worth... <G> And I have no inventory, as they're going as fast as I can make them. Request whatever y'all want and I'll do it, if I have the bands. Otherwise you might need to send the bands to me.
> 
> -Squid


Tim you already used all the bands we sent you for the contest you had-I know I had to have sent at least 900-1000 or more--WOW you've been busy Bud-I would really like to get a hold of a Monte lighter---I'll have to ship you some more when I get a few together--PeacE!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

> Tim you already used all the bands we sent you for the contest you had-I know I had to have sent at least 900-1000 or more--WOW you've been busy Bud-I would really like to get a hold of a Monte lighter---I'll have to ship you some more when I get a few together--PeacE!


No I didn't use them all up yet... But if somebody wants a God Of Fire lighter, I don't have any of that particular band... I'll let people know if I need bands to do their project, but some rarer stuff I am out of... <G>

Cuban Davidoff Bands I have three, but need about six more to do a full-cover Zippo... Heh...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> John -nice-I have a bunch with fish themes also--
> 
> Squid--Nice work--we may have to deal


Send me a PM if you have a request... <G>


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Verry nice Squid!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Ok...Squiddy...how and where can we buy some of these?


You gonna put in an order? <G> Whatever ya like, just send a PM and I'll put it on my work-list...

And I have updated my "picture site" with all the Zippos and Ronsons I've done recently...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Tim you already used all the bands we sent you for the contest you had-I know I had to have sent at least 900-1000 or more--WOW you've been busy Bud-I would really like to get a hold of a Monte lighter---I'll have to ship you some more when I get a few together--PeacE!


PM me what you want! <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> John -nice-I have a bunch with fish themes also--
> 
> Squid--Nice work--we may have to deal


PM me a description of what you want, if you like...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Very nice.....Are you selling those ?


Heh... I'll be sending BOTH of these Zippo's to you on Wed 05/14... I'll post a DC sometime after that. <G>


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... I'll be sending BOTH of these Zippo's to you on Wed 05/14... I'll post a DC sometime after that. <G>


I am putting a package together for you also. Are you looking for any bands in particular ? I have tons saved up. I know you were looking for Nub bands. Do you still need them ? I should have 6 or 8.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

really cool
those may be my faves too


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Wingfan13...

The DC is 0304 3490 0000 0416 8631

This went out (late I know) on 05/20... Enjoy!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Nice, very nice...


----------



## Skipper-cl (May 6, 2008)

What do you coat these with. Most of what I've tried is a bit fragile and gets scratched up in my pockets with my keys.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Just viewed your web-page...very nice! Shall I send a lighter as well as some bands?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Just wondering if the lighters arrived yet? I've been having a bit of a problem with lost items, so I like to make sure... <G>


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Just wondering if the lighters arrived yet? I've been having a bit of a problem with lost items, so I like to make sure... <G>


I got them and they are awesome. Sorry it took so long to get back to you. I have been in Vegas the past 4 days and am slammed today at work.

By the way...the lighters look awesome. I just ordered two Z-plus inserts for them. Your package is on it's way and will ship out tomorrow.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

OKAY ALREADY!!! <G> I'm out trying to drum up business for my lighters when I get a call from Mrs Squid... Apparently Wingfan13 decided to attempt to blow the front off my house! I don't know if y'all are keeping up with "Squid's Zany Behavior" (and yep, this will soon be copyrighted...) but der Vingfan expressed an interest in the Soprano Zippo lighter set I recently put together... As always with CigarLive members, Squid does not actually charge anything, but leaves it up to the recipient to send me smokeable things in return... DAMMIT! I expected possibly a few sticks and a thank you note, but what I got almost blew the front door off! <G> I'll take a pic and post it after I get home. I do keep my camera with me at all times, in case a truly great photo-op turns up...

Thanks Jon! Yer now officially on "The List"...


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

nice!!!


----------

